# Linksys router will not stay connected to the internet



## Taz100420 (Nov 3, 2010)

Ok I have a Linksys WRT110 and a Linksys WRT54GS2 and both when I power it up with all connections hooked up, it runs the internet for about 10mins-2 hours then just completely disconnects and will not reconnect. I am using a Netgear WGR614 right now that has a whining capacitor. That router connects and stays connected. Also, the settings for the Linksys routers are not messed with as to the netgears. I am using a wireless ISP. They said its fine to use a router but why isnt my Linksys routers workin? Any Ideas?


----------



## digibucc (Nov 3, 2010)

both individual routers have the same problem, when used separately?
how long has it happened? how old are they? did you get them new?  stock firmware?

try updating firmware... maybe even ... ddwrt   would be my first choice but it's also not necessarily a "solution"...
it's extremely unlikely they both just happen to have issue.  it would seem it is linksys by design...  again, maybe an alternative firmware is an option...


----------



## Taz100420 (Nov 3, 2010)

digibucc said:


> both individual routers have the same problem, when used separately?
> how long has it happened? how old are they? did you get them new?  stock firmware?
> 
> try updating firmware... maybe even ... ddwrt   would be my first choice but it's also not necessarily a "solution"...
> it's extremely unlikely they both just happen to have issue.  it would seem it is linksys by design...  again, maybe an alternative firmware is an option...



Yea they both do the same exact thing. What is odd about it is that when I had Time Warner Cable, they never did this. This wireless internet has a antenna outside with a radio in it that has a ether-net cable running to my wall jack and then runs into a power supply/ether-net jack then to my router. Its all stock firmware and the WRT110 is 2 years old and the WRT54GS2 is a year old. I cant put ddwrt on them due to them being Ralink chips. Im just thinking it may be older firmware or say screw it and go get a new netgear b/c this one is driving me nuts with the high pitched capacitor whine lol and hope it works.....


----------



## digibucc (Nov 3, 2010)

Taz100420 said:


> Yea they both do the same exact thing. What is odd about it is that when I had Time Warner Cable, they never did this. This wireless internet has a antenna outside with a radio in it that has a ether-net cable running to my wall jack and then runs into a power supply/ether-net jack then to my router. Its all stock firmware and the WRT110 is 2 years old and the WRT54GS2 is a year old. I cant put ddwrt on them due to them being Ralink chips. Im just thinking it may be older firmware or say screw it and go get a new netgear b/c this one is driving me nuts with the high pitched capacitor whine lol and hope it works.....



have you tried doing the official firmware updates (if any?)

this is definitely odd - and almost positively caused by the network configuration of your wi-int provider.  that being said i honestly don't know enough to be of more use after these options have failed.

if firmware updates don't solve it - and it's more important that it work than you find a solution (it makes sense, i swear) - then the only viable option is to try and sell them and get a new netgear.

it feels cheap saying so - as it doesn't actually solve the problem... but at least you'll be back up at minor loss.


----------



## Taz100420 (Nov 3, 2010)

digibucc said:


> have you tried doing the official firmware updates (if any?)
> 
> this is definitely odd - and almost positively caused by the network configuration of your wi-int provider.  that being said i honestly don't know enough to be of more use after these options have failed.
> 
> ...



no I havent but Ill try them. I dont think my ISP like Linksys routers lol. Weird that they work for a few mins then just cut out and Im not able to access them till I do a hard reboot(unplugging them lol) just says it has timed out


----------



## Taz100420 (Nov 3, 2010)

Ok I looked up about my router and some ppl were having the same issue as I so I went along with this guide, 6 posts down: http://homecommunity.cisco.com/t5/Wireless-Routers/WRT110-Firmware-Upgrade/td-p/196764

So far so good. I have it hooked up to my Netgear also so I dont kill everyones net lol. I will just have to give it some time and maybe it will be alright.


----------



## digibucc (Nov 3, 2010)

does look promising! too cool


----------



## Taz100420 (Nov 3, 2010)

Well......I did run into one lil snag....... the older firmware kills my wireless. So I went with the new one and its back. Im still on it as I was b4. So now is the time and surf test lol


----------



## overclocking101 (Nov 3, 2010)

i dont buy linksys routers anymore because evey single one I have ever owned either did this out of the box or worked a few months then started doing this. linksys have gone way downhill since the original wrtg router that was bullet proof


----------



## Taz100420 (Nov 4, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> i dont buy linksys routers anymore because evey single one I have ever owned either did this out of the box or worked a few months then started doing this. linksys have gone way downhill since the original wrtg router that was bullet proof



Ok, it ran fine hooked up to the netgear but when I took it off and hooked it straight up, no dice. So I just hooked the net straight up to my computer and noticed the DNS is static, it never changes. I copied the primary and secondary DNSs and put them into my Linksys static DNS space and now I have internet. But for how long lol I figured something was up when network diagnostics said my DNS was not right.....


----------



## digibucc (Nov 4, 2010)

Taz100420 said:


> Ok, it ran fine hooked up to the netgear but when I took it off and hooked it straight up, no dice. So I just hooked the net straight up to my computer and noticed the DNS is static, it never changes. I copied the primary and secondary DNSs and put them into my Linksys static DNS space and now I have internet. But for how long lol I figured something was up when network diagnostics said my DNS was not right.....



for DNS, unless you need your local network DNS (don't know anyone that does)

I ALWAYS set my primary dns to google public, 8.8.8.8 , then you know it's updated and right.  set your secondary as whatever it says it should be.

if it works it works, i've just had issues with a local router's DNS before and using googlic public bypassed it for me.


----------

